# Composite deck paint or stain?



## MaryHelen (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a composite deck called CorrectDeck. The deck has small cracks in the paint everywhere and the color has changed where rugs had been used. I don't mind repainting it every 3 to 5 years just don't want a lot of peeling.
The deck wood is made of 60% wood fiber and 40% polypropylene. What product would you recommend? Many thanks for recs!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Polypropylene? Nothing sticks to polypropylene. That's why they make glue containers out of it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

